# 2013 Golden Globe Awards



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

_Complete list of nominees for the 70th annual Golden Globe Awards, announced Thursday in Beverly Hills, Calif.:_
*MOTION PICTURES*

*Picture, Drama*: "Argo," "Lincoln," "Life of Pi," "Django Unchained," "Zero Dark Thirty."
*Picture, Musical or Comedy*: "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel," "Les Miserables," "Moonrise Kingdom," "Salmon Fishing in the Yemen," "Silver Linings Playbook."
*Actor, Drama: *Daniel Day-Lewis, "Lincoln"; Richard Gere, "Arbitrage"; John Hawkes, "The Sessions"; Joaquin Phoenix, "The Master"; Denzel Washington, "Flight."
*Actress, Drama: *Jessica Chastain, "Zero Dark Thirty"; Marion Cotillard, "Rust and Bone"; Helen Mirren, "Hitchcock"; Naomi Watts, "The Impossible"; Rachel Weisz, "The Deep Blue Sea."
*Director:* Ben Affleck, "Argo"; Kathryn Bigelow, "Zero Dark Thirty"; Ang Lee, "Life of Pi"; Steven Spielberg, "Lincoln"; Quentin Tarantino, "Django Unchained."
*Actor, Musical or Comedy:* Hugh Jackman, "Les Miserables"; Jack Black, "Bernie"; Bradley Cooper, "Silver Linings Playbook"; Bill Murray, "Hyde Park on Hudson"; Ewan McGregor, "Salmon Fishing in the Yemen."
*Actress, Musical or Comedy: *Emily Blunt, "Salmon Fishing in the Yemen"; Judi Dench, "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel"; Jennifer Lawrence, "Silver Linings Playbook"; Maggie Smith, "Quartet"; Meryl Streep, "Hope Springs."
*Supporting Actor: *Alan Arkin, "Argo"; Leonard DiCaprio, "Django Unchained"; Philip Seymour Hoffman, "The Master"; Tommy Lee Jones, "Lincoln"; Christoph Waltz, "Django Unchained."
*Supporting Actress: *Amy Adams, "The Master"; Sally Field, "Lincoln"; Anne Hathaway, "Les Miserables"; Helen Hunt, "The Sessions"; Nicole Kidman, "The Paperboy."
*Foreign Language: *"Amour," "A Royal Affair," "The Intouchables," "Kon-Tiki," "Rust and Bone."
*Animated Film: *"Brave," "Frankenweenie," "Hotel Transylvania," "Rise of the Guardians," "Wreck-It Ralph."
*Screenplay: *Mark Boal, "Zero Dark Thirty"; Tony Kushner, "Lincoln"; David O. Russell, "Silver Livings Playbook"; Quentin Tarantino, "Django Unchained"; Chris Terrio, "Argo."
*Original Score:* Mychael Danna, "Life of Pi"; Alexandre Desplat, "Argo"; Dario Marianelli, "Anna Karenina"; Tom Tykwer, Johnny Klimek and Reinhold Heil, "Cloud Atlas"; John Williams, "Lincoln."
*Original Song: *"For You " (music and lyrics by Keith Urban), "Act of Valor"; "Not Running Anymore" (music and lyrics by Jon Bon Jovi), "Stand Up Guys"; "Safe & Sound" (music and lyrics by Taylor Swift, John Paul White, Joy Williams and T Bone Burnett), "The Hunger Games"; "Skyfall" (music and lyrics by Adel and Paul Epworth), "Skyfall"; "Suddenly" (music by Claude-Michel Schonberg and lyrics by Schonberg and Alain Boublil), "Les Miserables."
*TELEVISION*

*Series, Drama: *"Boardwalk Empire," "Breaking Bad," "Downton Abbey," "Homeland," "The Newsroom."
*Actor, Drama:* Steve Buscemi, "Boardwalk Empire"; Bryan Cranston, "Breaking Bad"; Jeff Daniels, "The Newsroom"; Jon Hamm, "Mad Men"; Damian Lewis, "Homeland."
*Actress, Drama: *Connie Britton, "Nashville"; Glenn Close, "Damages"; Claire Danes, "Homeland"; Michelle Dockery, "Downton Abbey"; Julianna Margulies, "The Good Wife."
*Series, Musical or Comedy: *"The Big Bang Theory," "Episodes," "Girls," "Modern Family," "Smash."
*Actress, Musical or Comedy: *Zooey Deschanel, "New Girl"; Julia Louis-Dreyfus, "Veep"; Lena Dunham, "Girls"; Tina Fey, "30 Rock"; Amy Poehler, "Parks and Recreation."
*Actor, Musical or Comedy:* Alec Baldwin, "30 Rock"; Don Cheadle, "House of Lies"; Louis C.K. "Louie", Matt LeBlanc, "Episodes"; Jim Parsons, "The Big Bang Theory."
*Miniseries or Movie:* "Game Change," "The Girl," "Hatfields & McCoys," "The Hour," "Political Animals."
*Actress, Miniseries or Movie:* Nicole Kidman, "Hemingway & Gellhorn"; Jessica Lange, "American Horror Story: Asylum"; Sienna Miller, "The Girl"; Julianne Moore, "Game Change"; Sigourney Weaver, "Political Animals."
*Actor, Miniseries or Movie:* Kevin Costner, "Hatfields & McCoys"; Benedict Cumberbatch, "Sherlock (Masterpiece)"; Woody Harrelson, "Game Change"; Toby Jones, "The Girl"; Clive Owen, "Hemingway & Gellhorn."
*Supporting Actress, Series, Miniseries or Movie:* Hayden Panettiere, "Nashville"; Archie Panjabi, "The Good Wife"; Sarah Paulson, "Game Change"; Maggie Smith, "Downton Abbey"; Sofia Vergara, "Modern Family."
*Supporting Actor, Series, Miniseries or Movie: *Max Greenfield, "New Girl"; Ed Harris, "Game Change"; Danny Huston, "Magic City"; Mandy Patinkin, "Homeland"; Eric Stonestreet, "Modern Family

​
​


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The television nominations look better.


----------

